# Something New Coming from Surefire?



## Nephron44 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey all!

I was reading the latest issue of a popular firearms magazine, and I noticed a Surefire ad that said “The Best just got brighter” at the top and “Higher Lumens, Higher Performance. September 2017” at the bottom. In the middle, it had an image of “blueprints” of a G2 with a smaller head. Kind of like the head of the G2Z Combatlight with MaxVision, but with the normal G2 nitrolon body.

If they produced a normal G2 but with a smaller head, I would be ALL OVER that!

Anyone know the meaning of this mysterious ad??

I would post a photo, but I’m not sure of the rules with posting ad pictures, and I can’t post from my phone anyway.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 2, 2017)

I searched every combination of words I could think of that might trigger some info to pop up...nothing so far :/

Anyone have any info?


----------



## arKmm (Oct 9, 2017)

Potentially could have been the Surefire Tactician?


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 9, 2017)

I thought maybe it was the tactician, but the sketch was literally a normal G2x body with the smaller head of the G2z with MaxVision. When I looked up the Tactician, it didn’t look like the sketch.

Am I able to post a link to Surefire’s website? I found the ad on a section of there site...


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 9, 2017)

Just read the policy...seems I’m good to go.


Try going to Surefire.com/leadtheway

The sketch on that page is what I am referring to.


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 9, 2017)

arKmm said:


> Potentially could have been the Surefire Tactician?



Please see above, I forgot to quote.

Thanks!


----------



## matt4350 (Oct 13, 2017)

Great stuff. If it has 2 levels it's a purchase for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just got an email from Surefire and followed the link......they are releasing a G2x with MaxVision! This is what I’ve been waiting for!!!!


----------



## Nephron44 (Oct 23, 2017)

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/g2x-max-vision.html


----------



## Slumber (Oct 23, 2017)

Here’s a pic for convenience sake..
.


----------



## arKmm (Oct 23, 2017)

Yep, it's now fully shown as a product on their website. G2X with Maxvision. Also a G2ZX with Maxvision too.


----------



## WebHobbit (Oct 23, 2017)

I like it but I don't do multi-cell lights anymore. A nice short single CR123a version would be SWEET


----------



## matt4350 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone able to tell me where I might purchase one? I can only find them on the Surefire website, and it seems they don't ship overseas. Any assistance very much appreciated.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 24, 2017)

There is probably more stuff coming, here is Surefire's post from Instagram:

SureFire set the bar, and now they're raising it. *Each Monday SureFire will be releasing a new product that sets the standard in the illumination industry*. Check in Mondays to see what's new... Because the best is yet to come.To kick it off, today SureFire is launching the all new G2X-MV and upgraded G2Z-MV with 800 lumens! Link in bio.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 24, 2017)

This quote from the email caught my eye. Currently, the 6PX is not 10 times brighter than the 6P. 

“But where the 6P Original generated a then-incredible 60 lumens of output, the 6PX cranks out 10 times the output in a package roughly the same size!”


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 24, 2017)

Glad to see some new and updated products coming out from SF.

IMHO, 800 lumens is a bit of overkill, but hey, it's always good to have choices!


----------



## Slumber (Oct 24, 2017)

I get why Surefire is doing this...lumens sell. However, if I wanted tons of lumens with floody beams, that has been available for years in metric lights since the XM-L started being widely used on EDC lights (2011?). Why didn’t they embrace it then? 
Glad to see new products either way, but I still like having a little punch and some good runtime.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Oct 24, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> I get why Surefire is doing this...lumens sell. However, if I wanted tons of lumens with floody beams, that has been available for years in metric lights since the XM-L started being widely used on EDC lights (2011?). *Why didn’t they embrace it then?*
> Glad to see new products either way, but I still like having a little punch and some good runtime.



My guess is they didn't change back then because they felt they didn't have to. With government contracts likely a large part of their revenue, they were probably making plenty of money until the contracts came up for review, and the buyer(s) started making noise about their competition's products. That is probably what forced them to improve their products. IMO.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 24, 2017)

Here’s a quick screen shot from the video Surefire posted today on their channel....I’m curious what the light on the far right is?


----------



## free2game (Oct 25, 2017)

Slumber Pass said:


> Here’s a quick screen shot from the video Surefire posted today on their channel....I’m curious what the light on the far right is?


Probably that E2 Tactitian that's been shown a lot in Yeager's videos. E2 with the 800 lumen mv head and a twisty tailcap.


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks a bit short for that. Maybe the E1B maxvision or another single celled e series light. Probably the maxvision though since they're touting the new versions and that's also an XC2 which has a maxvision reflector. It seems that Surefire may be getting back to their roots a bit. The old incandescent days where they had the "perfect" beam, it was never the best thrower but it was about the the best all around.


----------



## Jose Marin (Oct 25, 2017)

I wonder how much harder can you really drive 2xcr123s. 800 would heat them up pretty quick i would think. I terminated a malkoff m61hot on 2xcr123 because the output dropped prematurely caused by the cr123s over heated and were too hot to hold. Keep in mind the m61hot is 500 lumens with a modern xplhi


----------



## mk2rocco (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks like the EDCL-2T, there is a new thread about it. Sounds like Surefire is bringing the 2 stage tailcap back and it looks e series compatible now!

Here's the single cell version:


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 25, 2017)

The light looks pretty cool and the tailcap like an E-Sized Z59. But once again, like the E1D and EB1, the light is way to big for a single cell (123sized) light.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 27, 2017)

Jose Marin said:


> I wonder how much harder can you really drive 2xcr123s. 800 would heat them up pretty quick i would think. I terminated a malkoff m61hot on 2xcr123 because the output dropped prematurely caused by the cr123s over heated and were too hot to hold. Keep in mind the m61hot is 500 lumens with a modern xplhi



I thought the same. 800lm with 2xCR123 - not good. It should be a steep decline to significantly lower level.


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 27, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> I thought the same. 800lm with 2xCR123 - not good. It should be a steep decline to significantly lower level.



Those new 800lm lights will come with a wicked step down. It will likely be a burst, along the lines of the 1000lm Fury.


----------



## free2game (Nov 5, 2017)

This seems interesting, looks like their mainline stuff is all being upgraded soon too


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 5, 2017)

free2game said:


> This seems interesting, looks like their mainline stuff is all being upgraded soon too



SF seems to be moving in the right direction, but I'd still like to see runtime/ output charts. 1200lm seems like a massive request of two CR123's. Programmed step downs must be part of the equation.


----------



## Nephron44 (Nov 5, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> SF seems to be moving in the right direction, but I'd still like to see runtime/ output charts. 1200lm seems like a massive request of two CR123's. Programmed step downs must be part of the equation.



Their products are going in the right direction, but their prices aren’t :/ the new G2 with MaxVision is expensive for a polymer light...I can’t imagine the MaxVision setup costs THAT much more to make!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hopefully SF will support 16650 or 18650 in their newer lights.


----------



## moltenmag (Nov 6, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Hopefully SF will support 16650 or 18650 in their newer lights.



Totally hope so too. I love my old LX2. But a light with a 15 lumen low and 1200 lumen high that runs 18650 cells would easily replace it.


----------



## EricJames (Nov 9, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Hopefully SF will support 16650 or 18650 in their newer lights.


I read somewhere that the new 1500 lumen Fury be dual fuel (hence the df in the model number). This means it will support 18650 batteries. As for the other lights, I can only assume they would support 16650 batteries. Being that they are 6V devices.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Nov 9, 2017)

I wish they would make a AA fueled light!


----------



## Nephron44 (Nov 9, 2017)

Gadgetman7 said:


> I wish they would make a AA fueled light!



They would have to go backwards in lumen progress to power a light with AA. It seems they are pushing for more lumens with each new light instead of different fuel options.

A duel fuel like the Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA would be nice, but I’m sure it would be expensive! I like the 1L-1AA enough that I wouldn’t go for a Surefire version unless it was similar in price, which won’t happen.


----------



## free2game (Nov 13, 2017)

Nephron44 said:


> They would have to go backwards in lumen progress to power a light with AA. It seems they are pushing for more lumens with each new light instead of different fuel options.
> 
> A duel fuel like the Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA would be nice, but I’m sure it would be expensive! I like the 1L-1AA enough that I wouldn’t go for a Surefire version unless it was similar in price, which won’t happen.


Seems like there would be an expectation with it, I mean if they can get 500 lumens out of a 3v light I don't see how they couldn't make a 2AA body with the same head, they still make the 2AA scout light iirc.


----------



## Nephron44 (Nov 14, 2017)

free2game said:


> Seems like there would be an expectation with it, I mean if they can get 500 lumens out of a 3v light I don't see how they couldn't make a 2AA body with the same head, they still make the 2AA scout light iirc.


True, but it would be a much longer light, though, and wouldn't be as pocket friendly for some people, especially those that are used to small one cell lights.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 14, 2017)

They had prototyped the PMX Fury a few years back at Shot Show, but they never released it. It was basically a P3X Fury with a sleeve to run 200 lumens on 2xAA.


----------



## desert.snake (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1380612-REG/surefire_fury_ib_df_fury_dual_fuel.html

1500 lm!!

I do not even assume how this can quickly heat up. I have an think - outwardly it does not seem that
the reflector is heavily modified, so perhaps it is designed for the same 5 * 5 mm diode.
XM-L2 gives a maximum of about 1200 lm, here 1500 lm.
Maybe this is used here?
http://www.cree.com/led-components/products/xlamp-leds-arrays/xlamp-xhp50-2

While this is only an assumption, I'm going to make an order
and in 1.5-2 months I'll know exactly which diode is inside
(given the ability of my mail to forward parcels on foot).


----------

